# GoPro Hero3 or Canon Elph 520 HS



## st1sj (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking into getting a new camera for (1) auto x and (2) snorkeling. I am debating between these 2 cameras. Leaning towards the Canon for the following reasons:

(1) Canon is cheaper, even with additional separate waterproof case, by $200;

(2) Canon could double as a camera for my son

On the other hand, Hero3 comes with some nice suction mounts and seems to be less prone to shaking.

Any recommendation?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/GoPro--...ategoryId=pcmcat273800050002&id=1218757813679

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon--...ategoryId=pcmcat214000050002&id=1218532169418


----------



## JejuneLegume (Sep 10, 2011)

The Canon PowerShot Elphs are excellent P&S cameras. The DIGIC manages to produce an excellent picture for almost every shot.

Many Canon cameras can use CHDK firmware to support many custom features like HDR, intervalometer, and motion capture that is fast enough to catch lightning strikes.

Another CHDK script turns the camera into a virtual camcorder able to fill your memory card instead of being limited to a couple minutes by the OEM firmware.


----------



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

That pocket Canon will require a UW case: Canon makes a cheap one, but good only to ~10 ft under. Snorkeling range, barely. A true UW case will run $300.

The GoPro can go deeper than anyone here dives, even with technical mix gas tank scuba. The GP will also bear up for action vid X crossing much better than the lil'Canon, imo.

Just, fwiw.
GL, mD


----------



## st1sj (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I've read some negative reviews on the Hero3--mainly with firmware and battery life. The Canon with underwater case should cost about $200, which is 1/2 of the Hero3 Black edition. So I am leaning towards the Canon...But my mind wavers back and forth!


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

I have seen few threads where people on ED trips have used Go-Pro around the 'Ring and around other scenic drives... Don't know specifically which model.


----------

